# Katrina Luck Research Thread



## runechase3 (Nov 8, 2021)

Howdy y’all! As we all know the update gave us Katrina, and her fortunes seem to have a significant impact on our gameplay from my observation. I don’t time travel much so I can’t get quick results, but I can confirm so far from my observation a few things:

- if you are blessed with improved luck in bells, digging up the shining spot in your town will yield 5000 bells instead of 1000, and you will get an additional 10,000 bells from your money rock. Additionally, when I tried to bury a 99,000 bell bag in the money tree spot that day, it DID yield 3 99,000 bell bags back when I shook it once it had fully grown. I don’t know if this is 100%, but the fact it worked the one time I tried is nice. 
- I’ve received both improved and diminished luck in “belongings,” but I still haven’t figured out what either of these fortunes mean. 
- I had Samson on my island for a long time and hadn’t received his photo yet. The DAY that I checked my friendship with him, she had offered to bless our friendship and I took the offer. When I had given him a gift that day, he gave me his photo. Could be coincidence, but still nice. 
- I had just gotten Audie to move on to my island and our friendship was not at the point where I could give her gifts yet. When I had Katrina bless our friendship that day, I chatted with Audie and noticed I still couldn’t give her gifts. This tells me that the friendship blessings do not yield a certain amount of friendship points. Perhaps it acts as a multiplier for friendship points? And if it does, I do not know what that multiplier would be, how long it lasts, or if we can have multiple blessings active at once.

That’s all I have gathered as far as constructive observations with Katrina. I wanted to create this thread so we could gather observations and figure out how she works! Please post if you have noticed anything with her mechanics


----------



## Splinter (Nov 8, 2021)

I wonder if you're always guaranteed bad luck if you speak to her while wearing the king tut mask.  

Another thing relating to her is that she can make it so your tools wont break that day. I was hitting trees over and over again with a flimsy axe and it just would not break.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 8, 2021)

I keep getting this luck where she says "Your health will improve" What does that even mean?


----------



## moon_child (Nov 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I keep getting this luck where she says "Your health will improve" What does that even mean?


I got this too she said something about home cooked meals and my health will improve. I don’t really know what she means by this…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 8, 2021)

moon_child said:


> I got this too she said something about home cooked meals and my health will improve. I don’t really know what she means by this…


I guess its suppose to mean something about you eating a lot of food that can give you more energy, which is something I never do.


----------



## spacewalker (Nov 8, 2021)

moon_child said:


> I got this too she said something about home cooked meals and my health will improve. I don’t really know what she means by this…


i _think_ health has to do with how much energy eating fruit/meals give you! could be helpful with building on your island, i guess. im not entirely sure how bad health would work though, i got it once and just got katrina to cleanse it for me.


----------



## moon_child (Nov 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I guess its suppose to mean something about you eating a lot of good that can give you more energy, which is something I never do.


Oh okay like maybe getting more energy from home cooked food that makes sense I don’t really use that either unless I’m designing my town.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021



spacewalker said:


> i _think_ health has to do with how much energy eating fruit/meals give you! could be helpful with building on your island, i guess. im not entirely sure how bad health would work though, i got it once and just got katrina to cleanse it for me.


Yes if this is the case it’d be great to have this kind of luck when you’re doing some island flattening or decorating.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 8, 2021)

I've gotten the health and money ones! I'm also not sure what the health one means. Not sure if there are other ones (lucky or unlucky).


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2021)

That would be awesome if burying 99K bell bags was always 100% with the luck. I wonder if that’s a fact.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 8, 2021)

I've got the health one today, although it was about stretching instead of meals.

Yesterday I got one related to Daisy-Mae and Joan, and buying turnips to get riches. They were being sold on my island for 91 bells, pretty good. However according to my turnip forecast for the week, I don't have any opportunity for Big Spikes, just Small Spikes or Fluctuating (too soon to tell which it will be)


----------



## Raz (Nov 8, 2021)

I got 10k bells popping a balloon after she said I would have good luck with bells. Haven't found a money rock yet.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 8, 2021)

She told me yesterday i will be having bad luck but i could cleans it, i was curious to see what cleansing meant or would do, so i did. I was a bit disappointed. But on the next day i had mail from Katrina, she gifted me an item for purifying my bad energy i guess, dont know if she does it always ill try again next time i get bad luck. 



Spoiler: Katrinas gift 



a horse shoe to hang at the door, quiet cute


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 8, 2021)

Yesterday, she told me I would have bad luck in health unless I paid 10k. I didn’t, and I ended up tripping all day.  When I went back to pay her, it would not let me— be warned to pay Katrina unless you want to land on your face every 30 seconds!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 8, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Yesterday, she told me I would have bad luck in health unless I paid 10k. I didn’t, and I ended up tripping all day.  When I went back to pay her, it would not let me— be warned to pay Katrina unless you want to land on your face every 30 seconds!



so happy this feature has returned its wierd i guess but i LOVE it


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 8, 2021)

Splinter said:


> Another thing relating to her is that she can make it so your tools wont break that day. I was hitting trees over and over again with a flimsy axe and it just would not break.



I figure that probably works behind the scenes in either 1 of 2 ways - either they make the breakage counter not count down at all that day, OR it could keep counting down to 1 hit left and then just won't let it roll over to 0. I would bet it's probably the former (not counting down at all) but I'd be curious which it actually is. I'm intentionally trying to break axes since I still need the golden axe, so that's why I care which it might be.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 8, 2021)

Sara? said:


> She told me yesterday i will be having bad luck but i could cleans it, i was curious to see what cleansing meant or would do, so i did. I was a bit disappointed. But on the next day i had mail from Katrina, she gifted me an item for purifying my bad energy i guess, dont know if she does it always ill try again next time i get bad luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wait so she doesn’t give you the tingle hood like in NL? That was low key one of my fav items lmao


----------



## Sara? (Nov 8, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so she doesn’t give you the tingle hood like in NL? That was low key one of my fav items lmao



this just happened once and that was the object i got, i had good luck today so ill have to wait and see if i get bad luck tomorrow in order to test it out, maybe she will gift me a new and different item


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 8, 2021)

Here are the findings so far from asteriation (Please be aware there are heavy spoilers there.): https://acnh.isomorphicbox.com/updates/2.0.0/#fortune.

There are some veeeery interesting mechanics there, specially interested on 



Spoiler



gold nuggets having a big spawning boost


.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 8, 2021)

Question for you all- is Katrina just like all the other NPCs where she’ll just be in the town center one day?


----------



## Sara? (Nov 8, 2021)

Hilbunny said:


> Question for you all- is Katrina just like all the other NPCs where she’ll just be in the town center one day?



 I personally haven't seen her visit my town plaza yet so dunno, but my guess is not


----------



## azurill (Nov 8, 2021)

Hilbunny said:


> Question for you all- is Katrina just like all the other NPCs where she’ll just be in the town center one day?


You know I didn’t even think of that. I’m guessing no since she hasn’t been there before. Same with Reese and Cyrus I don’t see them coming to our island either.


----------



## solace (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks @runechase3! It's been awhile. Hope your doing well  

I received Sherb's villager photo after inquiring about the status of our relationship the very next night. We were also no where near best friend level. I wanted to test this theory on Ankha before I posted, but I trust your calculations. You're always on the money with stats!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 8, 2021)

For more info on Katrina's fortune, go here:





						2.0.0 ACNH Datamine
					

ACNH v2.0.0 datamined information.



					acnh.isomorphicbox.com


----------



## runechase3 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hilbunny said:


> Question for you all- is Katrina just like all the other NPCs where she’ll just be in the town center one day?


I'm like 90% certain she will only stay at Harv's island. I was hoping that the other merchants would stay at Harv's too so that they wouldn't take a visitor slot during the week and we could possibly see Gulliver more often but from their dialogue after unlocking them I don't believe that's the case.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021

Hmm, the datamine seems helpful about most things and confirms some of what we're saying here although it doesn't mention anything about the money tree growing back and giving all that was planted. I'm curious if I just got lucky or if it is indeed affected? I'll be sure to plant 99k every time I get good luck in bells to see.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 10, 2021)

Purified my luck bad luck again and Katrina gave me: 



Spoiler: Item



a crystal bowl ! Love it


----------



## CanuckChick (Nov 10, 2021)

The good luck in belongings I figured had to do with gifts/items so when I got back from Harv's island, I walked around near my villagers and sure enough, Sherb who was near the airport called me & gave me a gift (a new item: the strapped books).


----------



## dtenny (Nov 10, 2021)

runechase3 said:


> Howdy y’all! As we all know the update gave us Katrina, and her fortunes seem to have a significant impact on our gameplay from my observation. I don’t time travel much so I can’t get quick results, but I can confirm so far from my observation a few things:
> 
> - if you are blessed with improved luck in bells, digging up the shining spot in your town will yield 5000 bells instead of 1000, and you will get an additional 10,000 bells from your money rock. Additionally, when I tried to bury a 99,000 bell bag in the money tree spot that day, it DID yield 3 99,000 bell bags back when I shook it once it had fully grown. I don’t know if this is 100%, but the fact it worked the one time I tried is nice.
> - I’ve received both improved and diminished luck in “belongings,” but I still haven’t figured out what either of these fortunes mean.
> ...


the friendship is indeed a multiplier, it doubles your current points!


----------



## Miss-Geli (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is posted yet, but I got improved luck with belongings once or twice, and I THINK it makes it so your tools won't break? I'm not entirely sure about it though, so anyone else who got that fortune might want to test it. I assume from that it you get decreased luck with belongings then your tools will break faster...



DJStarstryker said:


> I figure that probably works behind the scenes in either 1 of 2 ways - either they make the breakage counter not count down at all that day, OR it could keep counting down to 1 hit left and then just won't let it roll over to 0. I would bet it's probably the former (not counting down at all) but I'd be curious which it actually is. I'm intentionally trying to break axes since I still need the golden axe, so that's why I care which it might be.


I also believe its the former. if my theory is true and improved luck with belongings gives you unbreakable tools, anyway... I tried to break some of my tools and then tt'd to the next day, it did not break immediately when i used it. so yeah i assume it just pauses the breakage counter.

On another note, I've noticed that when Katrina tells your fortune the light surrounding your passport pic will be a different color depending on the fortune she gives you! Or it could be random... idk.


----------



## runechase3 (Nov 11, 2021)

Miss-Geli said:


> I'm not sure if this is posted yet, but I got improved luck with belongings once or twice, and I THINK it makes it so your tools won't break? I'm not entirely sure about it though, so anyone else who got that fortune might want to test it. I assume from that it you get decreased luck with belongings then your tools will break faster...
> 
> 
> I also believe its the former. if my theory is true and improved luck with belongings gives you unbreakable tools, anyway... I tried to break some of my tools and then tt'd to the next day, it did not break immediately when i used it. so yeah i assume it just pauses the breakage counter.
> ...


I believe it’s the former because I had improved luck in belongings a couple days ago and used my shovel A LOT for it to never break. I tried using it a few times the next day to see if it would break and it didn’t break!


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Nov 11, 2021)

The Reason I *haven't* added Katrina is Because *I don't want her to curse me*;

and I'm NOT willing to risk getting bad luck;

That being said; *If *I decide to add her to Harv's Archipelago; How soon can I get her to UN-Curse me(If I get Unlucky & get BAD luck instead of good luck); As I Tend to have way more than 10,000 bells at a time nowadays. . . I Like to keep my wallet at 99,999 Bells whenever possible

Because I'm not willing to test out how unfortunate I am after getting afflicted with Bad Luck via her Fortune!! If I Have to/CAN Pay 10,000 upfront the moment She gives me a curse; *I will!*


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 11, 2021)

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> The Reason I *haven't* added Katrina is Because *I don't want her to curse me*;
> 
> and I'm NOT willing to risk getting bad luck;
> 
> ...


If you have 10,000 bells on you when you get the fortune, you can pay her right away and it will be as if you didn't get a fortune at all, and you'll also get an exclusive item in the mail the next day, so it's a win-win as long as you're willing to shell out the bells. The bad fortunes won't affect you that much anyway, and the benefits of the good fortunes outweigh the downsides of the bad fortunes, but again you can just pay your way out of them.


----------



## CanuckChick (Nov 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458829825771245568


----------



## Makaroon (Nov 11, 2021)

I got money luck and then I went to a Kapp'n island and a bunch of the trees were money trees. I've been doing Katrina first since then. Today I got health luck and got a wheat filled island. It looks like Katrina can change what islands you can get.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 11, 2021)

I think the best one for me is when she says "Your belongs will improve" which means to say that my tools should not ever have to break. Its RNG I know, but when I get it, it motivates me to use my tools more.


----------



## Makaroon (Nov 12, 2021)

Makaroon said:


> I got money luck and then I went to a Kapp'n island and a bunch of the trees were money trees. I've been doing Katrina first since then. Today I got health luck and got a wheat filled island. It looks like Katrina can change what islands you can get.


I also did cooking for the first time today. Do you normally get 10 flour for 5 wheat or was that also health luck?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 12, 2021)

Makaroon said:


> I also did cooking for the first time today. Do you normally get 10 flour for 5 wheat or was that also health luck?


It is always like that. Same with Sugar Cane and Sugar.


----------



## swxxtss (Feb 19, 2022)

runechase3 said:


> Howdy y’all! As we all know the update gave us Katrina, and her fortunes seem to have a significant impact on our gameplay from my observation. I don’t time travel much so I can’t get quick results, but I can confirm so far from my observation a few things:
> 
> - if you are blessed with improved luck in bells, digging up the shining spot in your town will yield 5000 bells instead of 1000, and you will get an additional 10,000 bells from your money rock. Additionally, when I tried to bury a 99,000 bell bag in the money tree spot that day, it DID yield 3 99,000 bell bags back when I shook it once it had fully grown. I don’t know if this is 100%, but the fact it worked the one time I tried is nice.
> - I’ve received both improved and diminished luck in “belongings,” but I still haven’t figured out what either of these fortunes mean.
> ...


I am new to this site.. i went to katrina, on a day that Daisy Mae was on my island, Katrina said that she saw a grandmother and a granddaughter (daisy mae), blah blah blah, and that my luck with money would increase. i bought 12,000 turnips, in hopes that katrina would be correct, and she was, i time travelled a couple days, checking every days turnip prices, and my prices went from 45 bells to 438 bells. i made millions. im not sure about the bad luck, and if purifying yourself works or not. but im going to test that tonight!


----------

